# Lens Profile for the Nikon 35-70 2.8D Lens



## MrsNikon (Dec 29, 2012)

I have to admit I have been skirting the whole "create a new lens profile" subject since starting with Lightroom 3.0.  I did do some Google searches over the past few months and discovered the Adobe Lens Profiler.  But I haven't gotten much past the general reading and have to say that I am not understanding at all at how or where to start to create my own.  I was looking for some step-by-step device on this subject or even better, if someone has a profile already built for this that is willing to share with a noob, that woud be great too.  Thank you!

Tammy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 30, 2012)

Good news Tammy - with the Lens Profile Creator, you also get the Lens Profile Downloader app, so you can download lens profiles that other people have created - and I've just checked, and that lens is available for download.  If you don't already have it installed, go here: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5491


----------



## MrsNikon (Dec 31, 2012)

Victoria,

Oh okay.  That was the missing link.  I need the app.  I will look at this over the weekend.  Thank you Victoria!


----------



## MrsNikon (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi Victoria, I was able to successfully download the Adobe Lens Profile Downloader.  I did locate the files for the 35-70 Nikon lens.  I've attached a screen shot to assist in my question.  There are 4 profiles listed.  One for jpg and 3 for raw.  Do I have to download all 4 of them?  Thank you!

*Edit: *I just noticed that two of them are for the D7000.  The search for D700 also yielded D7000 profiles.  I thought I was all set after selecting "Download".  Now the location column went from "Online" to "Installed" for the profile I selected.  Installed?  Where is it installed.  I am seriously having a doofus moment.  I checked my downloads folder and I don't see a profile.  Don't I have to install it into Lightroom 4?  

Tammy


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 2, 2013)

It should have installed it automatically into LR, although you may need to restart LR before it show up in the Lens Correction panel.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jan 2, 2013)

If you're saying you shoot with a D700, be sure to use one of the two that were created with a D700. It doesn't matter that the profile was created with the same camera, but it does matter that the camera used to create the profile has a sensor at least as large as yours. The D7000 is a 1.5x DX cropped sensor, so those profiles won't be useful for you.


----------



## MrsNikon (Jan 5, 2013)

Mark Sirota said:


> If you're saying you shoot with a D700, be sure to use one of the two that were created with a D700. It doesn't matter that the profile was created with the same camera, but it does matter that the camera used to create the profile has a sensor at least as large as yours. The D7000 is a 1.5x DX cropped sensor, so those profiles won't be useful for you.



I had restarted Lightroom and the new profile wasn't there.  That was prior to my last posting to the forum.  This afternoon I fired up Lightroom and by golly the new profile in now available!  Thanks all for the assistance (more like hand holding).  

Regards,
Tammy


----------



## rad2ltr (Jan 29, 2020)

How do I go about adding this profile to LR6, with windows 10? I followed the link above (back to the adobe downloads page) and got nowhere.  I found profile to download, but I can't seem to find where to place it. 

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 30, 2020)

Which profile are you trying to install Will? This is quite an old thread, so much of the older information no longer applies, including the link to the Lens Profile Downloader.


----------



## rad2ltr (Jan 30, 2020)

I'm trying to install a profile for the Nikon 35-70 F2.8D.  Love the lens, way better than anything Nikon currently sells.  Its amazing on a D850. 

Will


----------



## clee01l (Jan 30, 2020)

Looking  at the list of Nikon Lenses for the current version of Classic, I don't see a profile listed.  This lens has been out of production for at least 15 years.  And without the Lens Profiler, I don't see how you are going to get a profile for your legacy lens.


----------



## LRList001 (Jan 30, 2020)

Adobe unhelpfully link to the profile creator, only for you to find that it was withdrawn 1 Jan 2018.  So you can get to the lens profile down loader page via a link that gives you hope only to have that hope dashed.


----------



## rad2ltr (Jan 30, 2020)

I have a profile.  I found it here. Lens profiles | Photographs, Photographers and Photography

I just need to know where to find the file to put it in. The instructions on the page I linked to give me a location that doesn't seem to exist in Win 10.  I can't find a camera raw folder in the Adobe general folder or Lightroom folder.
 The location for Win 7 is c:\user\(user name)\ appdata\roaming\adobe\cameraraw\lensprofiles1.0  
For Widows XP it is a similar location, but I can't find anything in Win10.

Will


----------



## LRList001 (Jan 30, 2020)

It might be here:

C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0

Do a search for *.lcp files.

I have eight folders called "LensProfiles" on my C drive.  Adobe have been moving that folder around!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 30, 2020)

No, that is the folder for the default profiles. You need to put custom profiles in the user folder. I’m not a Windows user, but perhaps the correct path is mentioned here: https://www.lightroomqueen.com/lightroom-classic-file-locations/


----------



## LRList001 (Jan 30, 2020)

This one then?

C:\Users\<user name>\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0

I note that "my" profiles are stored directly in this folder, there isn't a structure matching the camera manufacturers below it.  I'm surprised some of these aren't built-in.  Perhaps they came along later so I have older ones and official Adobe ones too? It is all too long ago.

Restart LR?

This one mostly matches with the above link, I have plenty to choose from!:
*Your shared Camera Raw Settings are stored at…*

Windows—C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \
Mac—Macintosh HD / Users / [your username] / Library / Application Support / Adobe / CameraRaw /


----------



## rad2ltr (Jan 30, 2020)

I've searched for "C: \ Users \will \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ " but the file doesn't exist.  I've searched for CameraRaw, camera Raw, and those don't seem to exist either. I tried searching for .lcp files  as well but nothing came up. 

Will


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jan 30, 2020)

Do you have "Show hidden files, folders, and drives " set in your File Explorer Options?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 30, 2020)

rad2ltr said:


> I've searched for "C: \ Users \will \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ " but the file doesn't exist.  I've searched for CameraRaw, camera Raw, and those don't seem to exist either. I tried searching for .lcp files  as well but nothing came up.


If LensProfiles/1.0 *folder* and subfolder do not exist in this path, then create it.


----------



## rad2ltr (Jan 30, 2020)

I found it in 
C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0
the folder was hidden, and just pops up as "1.0" I opened the folder, and found all the lens profiles, so I just dropped the .lcp file in. I will try and see if I can find the profile when I get home and upload a pic taken with the lens.  The lcp file might need to be unzipped before I put it in the folder however.  

Now to try and find a lens correction for my 70-210 F4-5.6D... 

Will


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 30, 2020)

rad2ltr said:


> I found it in C:\ProgramData\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0


You found what in there? That is the path for the _default_ lens profiles. Like I said earlier, _custom_ profiles should not be installed in that folder.


----------



## rad2ltr (Jan 31, 2020)

The instructions say to place the .lcp in the default lens profile folder. I did, however I can't seem to find it listed when I go to set it in LR.  If I need to place it in a custom profile folder, where do  I do that, and how do I access it in LR6? 

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 31, 2020)

rad2ltr said:


> The instructions say to place the .lcp in the default lens profile folder. I did, however I can't seem to find it listed when I go to set it in LR.  If I need to place it in a custom profile folder, where do  I do that, and how do I access it in LR6?
> 
> Thanks,
> Will


Those are old instruction from a thread that is many years old. Things change. Lightroom 6 needs custom profiles to be in the user folder. They should then automatically turn up if you have a raw file selected that was shot with this lens, or you can manually select the profile if that info isn't in the EXIF data because the lens is too old. The path has been mentioned several times now. It's C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ LensProfiles \ 1.0


----------



## LRList001 (Jan 31, 2020)

In #16 I provided the answer as Johan keeps pointing out.  I am running 6.14 under W10.  My manually added profiles show at the top of the list in the drop-down.

Put the .lcp files directly in the folder you have created there.

HTHs


----------



## rad2ltr (Feb 2, 2020)

LRList001 said:


> In #16 I provided the answer as Johan keeps pointing out.  I am running 6.14 under W10.  My manually added profiles show at the top of the list in the drop-down.
> 
> Put the .lcp files directly in the folder you have created there.
> 
> HTHs


Except, they don't.  I put the thing here. U:\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\LensProfiles\1.0\Nikon I cannot find any other place to put them. (my LR runs on its own separate drive.) The profile doesn't show up.

I don't have any U:\Users\will\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0 This path doesn't exist.  If I need to make it, how do I do that? apologize for being computer programing illiterate.  I really hate windows 10, almost as much as I hate macs. (both are illogical piles of crap.)

Thanks,
Will


----------



## MrsNikon (Dec 29, 2012)

I have to admit I have been skirting the whole "create a new lens profile" subject since starting with Lightroom 3.0.  I did do some Google searches over the past few months and discovered the Adobe Lens Profiler.  But I haven't gotten much past the general reading and have to say that I am not understanding at all at how or where to start to create my own.  I was looking for some step-by-step device on this subject or even better, if someone has a profile already built for this that is willing to share with a noob, that woud be great too.  Thank you!

Tammy


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 2, 2020)

rad2ltr said:


> I don't have any U:\Users\will\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles\1.0 This path doesn't exist. If I need to make it, how do I do that?


Which part of the path _does_ exist? Let's assume that _U:\Users\will\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw_ does exist, so what you then do is create an empty folder called 'LensProfiles' in the CameraRaw folder and then create a folder called '1.0' in the 'LensProfiles' folder you just created.


----------



## rad2ltr (Feb 2, 2020)

The only thing I have is U:\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\LensProfiles\1.0\Nikon  That is it, and appears to be a single folder. Do I create a folder in this folder with the lens profile in it? Or, do I have to get into the "1.0" folder and make a custom folder there, then unzip the .lcp file in there? 

Thanks


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 2, 2020)

rad2ltr said:


> The only thing I have is U:\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\LensProfiles\1.0\Nikon  That is it, and appears to be a single folder. Do I create a folder in this folder with the lens profile in it? Or, do I have to get into the "1.0" folder and make a custom folder there, then unzip the .lcp file in there?


No, you don't create a folder there. You have to create the path that we have given you several times now. I'm sorry but I do not have anything more to add.


----------



## rad2ltr (Feb 2, 2020)

HOW do I do that? I haven't the slightest idea how to do that. I don't know HOW to make the path. I can only get here. U:\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\LensProfiles\1.0\Nikon  I found this by accident and have no idea how to make the path that you refer to. I can't seem to visually dig through folders looking for the right way to do this.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 2, 2020)

A path is just a bunch of folders and subfolders, and from your messages I get that you do know how to create a folder. The first part of the path definitely exist already. So open your user folder, open the AppData folder inside it, open the Roaming folder inside the AppData folder etcetera. Continue till you get to the point where you should open a folder that does not exist. Create it and create all the subfolders that should come next.


----------



## rad2ltr (Feb 2, 2020)

That is just it, I can't seem to find a lightroom user folder, or an appData folder. They don't seem to exist. The path that I have posted is ALL I have.  Making a folder is easy, but I can't make it unless I can find the lightroom user folder or the appdata folder, and I've searched and searched and the ONLY thing I've found is U:\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\LensProfiles\1.0\Nikon .


----------



## LRList001 (Feb 2, 2020)

You need to put the lcp in the folder on the C: drive (more specifically, in your roaming profile).  You then restart LR.

You might have hidden files hidden.  In any File Explorer window, at the top, find the tab that says 'view' and click it.  Over to the right are three boxes, 'item check boxes', 'file name extensions' and 'hidden files'.  Make sure that at least 'hidden files' is ticked (checked).  This will reveal hidden files.

Work your way down this path:
"C: \ Users \will \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \LensProfiles\1.0

I think you will have the Adobe bit and most probably the CameraRaw bit.   Where a directory is missing, right-click and choose new>folder.  Name the folder as required and move down another level.  Once you have the above path set, put your lcp files in the '1.0' directory (folder) and restart LR.  The lens profiles appear at the top of the list.

Do not look in the U: drive, it is your system drive that matters (which is usually your C: drive).

If you do not have "C: \ Users \will \ AppData \ Roaming\", you have a serious problem with your Windows 10 install, nothing to do with LR (where "C:" is your system drive letter).


----------



## rad2ltr (Feb 3, 2020)

There is no roaming profile on my C: drive. NONE, zip, zilch, nada. None of this C: \ Users \will \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \LensProfiles\1.0 is on C: Its on U. There is very little of LR on C: because its not big enough to hold anything more than the bare minimum OS programs. (M.2 drive, they didn't make big ones when I built the computer. Its very, very minimalist.)

The Windows 10 install is what it is. I had Win 7 that had odd compatibility issues with some of the newer hardware, so a month ago I went to Win10 and I hate it.  When it did the update it put things where it wanted them, and as I said, almost nothing for LR is saved on C drive, its almost all on U: (I have 6 different drives on this computer).  This is all I have for any lens profiles, period. U:\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom\Resources\LensProfiles\1.0\Nikon  That is THE ONLY path. There is nothing else.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 3, 2020)

I give up. I told you to create what isn't there. I have nothing more to add.


----------



## Philippe Coudé du Foresto (Feb 3, 2020)

In windows explorer, try %appdata% (including the percent). This should open the roaming folder.


----------



## LRList001 (Feb 3, 2020)

I can confirm that typing %appdata% in the path bar of a file explorer window correctly opens the roaming directory (folder) on my W10 installation.  I too have bits of LR elsewhere, but your roaming directory is a WINDOWS matter.  If you do not have a roaming directory, you have a deeply corrupt windows installation and need qualified, expert advice to get it fixed, something far beyond what we can offer you from here.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 3, 2020)

LRList001 said:


> I can confirm that typing %appdata% in the path bar of a file explorer window correctly opens the roaming directory (folder) on my W10 installation. I too have bits of LR elsewhere, but your roaming directory is a WINDOWS matter. If you do not have a roaming directory, you have a deeply corrupt windows installation and need qualified, expert advice to get it fixed, something far beyond what we can offer you from here.



If I recall from my days as a Windows user, “\AppData\Roaming\” is a hidden folder Searching on “%appdata%”. Should expose it even if hidden. Being hidden would explain the “There is no roaming file on my C: drive”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## happycranker (Feb 5, 2020)

Create a new folder in LensProfiles, using the new folder option in windows explorer.


----------



## rad2ltr (Feb 13, 2020)

The %appdata% search was a winner. The file was here... C:\Users\XPS 15\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles I never would have found it since it wasn't in the "Will" folder, but in the XPS15 folder (Dell XPS15 laptop)  On my desktop it was also elusive, but I managed to find where it was and got it installed. Works like a charm.  I imported a pic, Lightroom, selected the lens profile correction, it popped up automatically.  

Thanks for the help, hopefully someone else can use this.

Will


----------



## rad2ltr (Feb 13, 2020)

The %appdata% search was a winner. The file was here... C:\Users\XPS 15\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\CameraRaw\LensProfiles I never would have found it since it wasn't in the "Will" folder, but in the XPS15 folder (Dell XPS15 laptop)  On my desktop it was also elusive, but I managed to find where it was and got it installed. Works like a charm.  I imported a pic, Lightroom, selected the lens profile correction, it popped up automatically.  

Thanks for the help, hopefully someone else can use this.

Will


----------

